
Execute Java from SQL Server 2019 ML Services - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2018/09/24/what-is-new-in-sql-server-2019-public-preview/
======
nielsb
A first look at what is new in SQL Server 2019 Machine Learning Services. Yes,
we can now execute Java code from inside SQL Server.

